
Ask HN: What do you expect in an open source project website? - rmr-rg
Hi everybody,<p>I am currently working on an open source project (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rita-marylin-raquel&#x2F;softbloks) and thinking to develop a website to present it.<p>My question is what would you expect as developper in such a website ? What are the information you would like to find and what information do you find useless in usual websites about software projects ?<p>Thanks for your answers.
======
usernamebias
Hey, hope this helps.

From a marketing standpoint Open Source projects should be treated just like a
paid product. You want to inform the userbase of what, why, where, and how.
Get them to convert, or in this case adopt and/or contribute.

You can start by creating a Landing page. Keep it static and you can host it
with Github Pages. The site should contain an Intro (what, why, where) and
reading friendly Docs (how).

It also does not hurt, to include an option for people to donate e.g Gratipay.

Resources:

Free Landing Page Templates -- [http://startbootstrap.com/template-
categories/landing-pages/](http://startbootstrap.com/template-
categories/landing-pages/)

Docs Generator -
[https://github.com/tripit/slate](https://github.com/tripit/slate)

~~~
rmr-rg
This helps, thanks a lot :)

